# A call for birthday hugs!



## Mambi (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello everyone, resident lunatic Mambi here with a special request for all y'all, sort of a cute idea I had that might be nice for me, and I need all your help for it. 

I have a birthday coming up in a few weeks (Sat, Dec 4.) and this year I probably won't be able to have any of my friends over to party and dance for various reasons. SO I got to thinking, if I can't have my IRL friends with me, maybe I can enjoy my time with my Best Forum Furry Friends (my BFFF's!). 

Therefore, with batted eyes and a uber-cute pouty smile, I open my arms wide and invite *any and all fluffy furry hugs!!! *Pile them on, and on my birthday night, I plan to have some catnippy treats and read all of them, thinking of everyone and warming my heart a little between tail-shaking dance breaks! <LOL> It's the cheapest gift you can give, and would mean a lot. 

Look forward to lots of squeezy cuddily replies!!! _<giggle>_


----------



## Erix (Nov 21, 2021)

Even though I don’t know you a lot Mambi...

You’re so CUTE AAAAAA!~

I am honored to be able to give you the huggiest of hugs! <3

*Bear hugs* ^w^

You’ve got a lovable, welcoming personality and it’s so sweet Mambi, and I hope you get lots of memorable replies and have a wonderful birthday~


----------



## Punji (Nov 22, 2021)

Hope you have a big happy birthday Mambi!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 22, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Hello everyone, resident lunatic Mambi here with a special request for all y'all, sort of a cute idea I had that might be nice for me, and I need all your help for it.
> 
> I have a birthday coming up in a few weeks (Sat, Dec 4.) and this year I probably won't be able to have any of my friends over to party and dance for various reasons. SO I got to thinking, if I can't have my IRL friends with me, maybe I can enjoy my time with my Best Forum Furry Friends (my BFFF's!).
> 
> ...


AAAYYYYYYYYYY LET'S HUG THE CAT!!!






MWAH
Close enough to a hug


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 22, 2021)

Wishing you a very happy hatchday birthday and another year of fun-filled adventures!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 2, 2021)

Birthday's in 2 days....thanks so much to all who hugged so far, and last call for last-minute other hugs!!! <LOL>


----------



## JIBBLY (Dec 4, 2021)

I came just in time! Have a happy, happy birthday, furry friend! All the hugs to you, from me !!


----------



## Raever (Dec 4, 2021)

AM I IN TIME!??!
*hugs u anyway*
Happy maybe late birthday dude, you're fuckin' awesome.
Mine's in like, a week. So hopefully we both have awesome self-love days. :3


----------



## Mambi (Dec 4, 2021)

_<dreamy contented giggle_> Just wishing everyone who gave their hugs the best thanks ever!!! I want you to know it means so much to me truly, and know that no matter what the rest of your day is like, at least this one time in this one moment...you made a random furry out there very happy on his special day!!!

_<giggles more>_ Thank you for helping me have a special birthday, and love to all!!! _<the cat hugs everyone back, slightly dizzily with a few catnip flakes on his fur...> _


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 4, 2021)

Happy bday! _Gives foxy hugs _
Hopefully that'll help with all that Canadian branded cold.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 4, 2021)

*hugs*

sorry I’m late, kitteh


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh, I just noticed this thread and realized your birthday is very close to mine, a day before, hahaha!

So without further ado...

*H**appy Birthday!!!!!**! *

**Hugs**


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh meowies! It's 5 here by local time zone, it may be late or it'd be perfectly right--which depends... Anyways!

*hugz!!*
Can you haz a happe birthdai! Dear Mambi! ÒwÓ


----------

